# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Road-Trip Ostalpen

## DH-Thommy

Moinmoin , im Febrauar hat nen Kumpel und ich nen Roadtrip durch die Ostalpen geplant(2 Wochen). Das Augenmerk soll hauptsächlich Richtung Variantenfahren und Freeriden gehen. Mir ist klar das man je nach Schneelage nicht alles gut fahren kann , aber ich brauch mal noch nen paar Tips ! Momentane Route würde ungefähr so aussehen: Bayrischzell / Uttendorf Weisssee / Kaprun / dann noch was in Kärnten und dann Eventuell nach Bovec ! Bin aber für jede Anregung dankbar !  

cheers Tom

----------

